# A Tale of 2 Bottles



## Oldihtractor (Dec 4, 2010)

After a long time looking I managed to aquire a mate to my L Ghare mineral water from Bridgeton NJ 

          As the tale goes.. I was eating dinner when the phone rings.. HEY!! Why are you not at the auction?? HUH?? whats the big deal..  (every friday night there is a local I call it Junk auction)  theres bottles here pontiled ones..  that Fithian green thing from bridgeton....  my fork drops (I get the what is it this time and how much is this gonna cost!! ) I wish the family well mutter "this one is gonna hurt" and off I go 9 miles to the auction house..  

              I see it in the case and take a look a couple minor pecks on some embossing but an overall sold mostly clean  Fithian's green iron pontiled mineral water  Bridgeton NJ   ( History of this bottle  they made it pontiled in cobalt blue and green  and then later used the same mold peening out the Fithian's name and embossing the other side with L. Gahre but making it smooth base) 










         So the bottle makes it's way up to the block and the bidding progrsses $ 200 300 400 and stops few this is gonna be a good day!!  opps 425..  500.. ouch!!  600 700... and so on.. finally Sold.. I own it.. reality sets in.. woowhoo I got a pontiled Bridgeton.. but at a cost..   there are just a handfull of these around so I am glad to have the chance to purchase and own this great piece of local history!!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 4, 2010)

other way


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 4, 2010)

pontil n smooth base 

   Could have ben made a year apart or just days.. one never knows but both made in the same mold.. Tops applied by two diffrent glass blowers??


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 4, 2010)

Peend out Fithian's on the left   the real deal on the right!!


----------



## epackage (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy to see you get it John.....I know the feeling


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 4, 2010)

Great story John, except all the competition bidding. No, actually that was a good chunk of the story. I just wish you got it for less but I'm glad you got it though.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 4, 2010)

Great Bottle Story and this is the satisfaction value of bottle collecting. RED M.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on the win. Very Nice bottle you have there.


----------



## madpaddla (Dec 4, 2010)

I was going to bid on a few of them today.  Sorry I was at my dads helping him move.  There was some real nice ones there.  Great story.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks !!      I will be selling somemore pontiled Philly squats soda beers etc.. Esp. after this purchase!!


----------



## deep digger (Dec 8, 2010)

Did somebody say Bridgeton???  This is also a tale of two sodas.  The DT Davis was later peened out for the L Gahre Porter & Ale IP soda.  DEEP[]


----------



## jays emporium (Dec 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldihtractor
> 
> 425..  500.. ouch!!  600 700... and so on.. finally Sold.. I own it.


 
 John, I admire what you did.  You knew you wanted that bottle so you bought it.  There are so many on this forum that find their dream bottle and refuse to buy it because the price is too high.  You got yours.  Congratulations.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 8, 2010)

> There are so many on this forum that find their dream bottle and refuse to buy it because the price is too high.


 
 Yeah, I know the feeling - I've got so much extra money in my checking account - but if the price is "too high" I always "refuse" to buy the bottle...right...[:-] nevertheless glad OldHi got a good 'un.[8D]


----------



## Lodzaglass (Dec 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldihtractor
> 
> After a long time looking I managed to aquire a mate to my L Ghare mineral water from Bridgeton NJ
> 
> ...


 

 Great story!.

 Congratulations on your fabulous purchase.

 Hopefully a sound purchase.

 Certainly a beautiful bottle.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats on your big purchase.


 It was the best of bottles, it was the worst of bottles . . .


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 8, 2010)

Deep   Nice bottles.      I can only hope for a blue one to come up for sale or pop out of the ground someday..  When I got the call about this green one didn't matter the $$ it was coming home.. 

          I have the Gahre Porter  and would like a D T Davis some day..  

    How's the deer hunting goping in the north??


----------



## ShelbyVaughan (Aug 26, 2022)

deep digger said:


> Did somebody say Bridgeton???  This is also a tale of two sodas.  The DT Davis was later peened out for the L Gahre Porter & Ale IP soda.  DEEP[]


Is deep well digger or tractor still active on this forum?


----------

